
Japan's purple machine [pdf] - ramgorur
http://ovid.cs.depaul.edu/Classes/CS233-W04/Papers/PurpleMagic.pdf
======
Animats
Is that some student report, or a class handout, or what?

The classic work on this subject is "The Man who Broke Purple", a biography of
William Friedman. Friedman is probably the greatest name in cryptanalysis. He
changed the field from guessing to crunching. (See page 301 of [1]. That's
where modern cryptanalysis began. Explanation at [2].) He was also the founder
of the National Security Agency.

[1] [http://marshallfoundation.org/library/wp-
content/uploads/sit...](http://marshallfoundation.org/library/wp-
content/uploads/sites/16/2014/06/Methods_II_watermark.pdf)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Index_of_coincidence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Index_of_coincidence)

